# I Have A Small Problem...



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Im going for a camping trip with my girlfriend for the august long weekend in canada.

my parents are going on another one (not with me) at the same time. no one will be home!

they are leaving saturday morning and will be back monday around noon-2. my mom will feed then in the morning.

so.... besides buying electronic light switches that turn on at a certain time...what should I do about food????

they love the rosy reds. I COULD leave 10-15 in the tank with them, but they will probably only last the afternoon on saturday.

what should I do? 
should I buy an auto feeder? they are on sale at my petsmart for 21 bucks.

let me know,

thanks!

shawn

p.s. there are 5 pygos at 2.5 inches


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd normally say just let em be, but knowing that small rbp's tend to get cannabalistic when hungry I'd say go and get the auto feeder. Put some hikari carnivore pellets in there or something like that.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> I'd normally say just let em be, but knowing that small rbp's tend to get cannabalistic when hungry I'd say go and get the auto feeder. Put some hikari carnivore pellets in there or something like that.


I havent introduced them to the pellets, but I know they like the crisps. 
I can use those. they are quite healthy.

what do you think about crisps twice a day and then I throw in 10 rosy reds to hopefully last at LEAST the afternoon lol....?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


I wouldnt do it unless I needed to, but if you think they aren';t a good idea then I wont.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't leave roseys in the tank. They are the worse food for your fish, if you overload the tank they may kill some of the feeders an leave half or so floating around. Which will cause ammonia issue. If they eat the crisp do the auto feeder for the one day but don't out a lot just enough to get them by. If they were any bigger I would say just leave them they're fine but at that small size, I would say try to fond a way to feed some for them on Sunday.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

what size is your tank? they will be fine if its a big tank if you stuff them befor you leave. But of course your best solution will always be a autofeeder.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> what size is your tank? they will be fine if its a big tank if you stuff them befor you leave. But of course your best solution will always be a autofeeder.


mines a very long 60 gall. only like 12 width so its quite long.

im going to buy the auto feeder though. I hope no one bought those 2 on sale.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> what size is your tank? they will be fine if its a big tank if you stuff them befor you leave. But of course your best solution will always be a autofeeder.


mines a very long 60 gall. only like 12 width so its quite long.

im going to buy the auto feeder though. I hope no one bought those 2 on sale.
[/quote]

I think they will be fine in that size tank, but nothings promised with piranha so better safe then sorry


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TRIG said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Nothing could be further from the truth....Seriously, noobs shouldn't be giving advice...Sorry Trig, I speak from experience...this is total BS statement that you just made!..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Da said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Nothing could be further from the truth....Seriously, noobs shouldn't be giving advice...Sorry Trig, I speak from experience...this is total BS statement that you just made!..








[/quote]

There's obviously two schools of thought on this issue -- why don't you share some information that supports your views instead of just telling people they are wrong.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Da said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Nothing could be further from the truth....Seriously, noobs shouldn't be giving advice...Sorry Trig, I speak from experience...this is total BS statement that you just made!..








[/quote]

DaManster, I'm a noob to this forum, not a noob to the hobby. And like everything else in this hobby, people have their own opinion and theories on what works and what doesn't. I have lost good fish from feeding them live feeders in the past and won't ever risk it again. Thats why I said IMO. Also, I'd expect someone as experienced as yourself to know something like this. Parasites are just one thing that you risk when feeding rosey reds. Not all rosy reds are going to contain a parasite, but what every rosy red does contain is thiaminase which can be detrimental to your fishes health. It's not worth the risk to me...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

what about bettas?

LOOOOOL


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Nothing could be further from the truth....Seriously, noobs shouldn't be giving advice...Sorry Trig, I speak from experience...this is total BS statement that you just made!..








[/quote]

There's obviously two schools of thought on this issue -- why don't you share some information that supports your views instead of just telling people they are wrong.
[/quote]

Joe, we've already been through this a hundred times!...25+ years experience, thats why!...







...As you well know, I've also done smelt, bloodworms (the large ones) and crawlers...I've always mixed it up...Besides, this has been done in our hobby for many years long before you were born...Even our sponsors Alex, George, Pedro, etc. feed live goldfish to their piranhas!...and FYI, I tell people they are wrong because of their "end all, be all" type of attitude when it comes to feeding only non-live...They voice their opinions and I'll voice mine...Furthermore, when anybody on this site can raise a dime size BDR to 9.5 inches, then come talk to me!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TRIG said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Nothing could be further from the truth....Seriously, noobs shouldn't be giving advice...Sorry Trig, I speak from experience...this is total BS statement that you just made!..








[/quote]

DaManster, I'm a noob to this forum, not a noob to the hobby. And like everything else in this hobby, people have their own opinion and theories on what works and what doesn't. I have lost good fish from feeding them live feeders in the past and won't ever risk it again. Thats why I said IMO. Also, I'd expect someone as experienced as yourself to know something like this. Parasites are just one thing that you risk when feeding rosey reds. Not all rosy reds are going to contain a parasite, but what every rosy red does contain is thiaminase which can be detrimental to your fishes health. It's not worth the risk to me...
[/quote]

Sorry for your loss, Trig!...but I've never had a problem with them...Yes, I know all the pro's and con's when it comes to live vs. non-live...Piranhas can also develop parasites from prepared foods just as easily as non-live...every time you thaw and unthaw talipia, salmon, or whatever fish, you increase the chances of harmful bacteria growth...and this is far more detremintal than any feeder fish...also the thiaminase issue has been discussed ad nasuem on these forums and Yes, I have chimed in on them as well...







...did you know that shrimp (which is what the vast majority of fellow P-Furians on this website give their piranhas) contains just as much thiaminase as goldfish?!...







....Also, go look at the disease and parasite section of this website...the vast majority are from people who don't feed live!...







....coincedence?...







....Like I said bro, nothing personal...I love you like an internet brotha from another motha!...







..this is just an issue that I am passionate about and disagree with the majority...nothing more, nothing less....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I know we've been through this, but it's pretty hypocritical of you to tell other people they are wrong in the way that you do when they are just sharing their opinions. I obviously have a different viewpoint on the live feeding issue than you do but I'm not going to storm into a thread and call you an idiot and say that you shouldn't be handing out advice.

Experience is great, but just because you haven't experienced the negative side of something doesn't mean that others haven't as well.

As far as the vendors feeding live, it doesn't mean it's the healthiest food option for the fish in their possession at the time -- live feeders are a cheap and easy food source, they don't have to worry about stubborn fish that won't accept non-live food right away, and the majority of their customers probably like seeing what the fish can do. I'm not saying that vendors are wrong for feeding live, I understand the reasons, but I probably wouldn't advocate keeping fish for life in the small holding tanks that they do for short times either.

I know I'm not going to change your mind and I am not attempting to do so, I'm just saying that you should accept the opinions of others the same way you are asking me to accept yours.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Da said:


> Like I said, I've been in the hobby 25+ years and goldfish have always been staples in my piranhas diet and I've never had problems...not only me, but other experienced members in the hobby as well...besides, how come all the posts in the "disease and parasite" section come from people who don't feed live??!!....coicedence?!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I guess there have been advancements in fish nutrition in more recent years. I don't know where you getting the fact that people who feed prepared food's fish always get the parasite's or diseases now that is actually BS. And I don't thik you should be thawing and untharwing their food's either. I make sure I get fish that has never been frozen (or at least thats what the market tells me), I cut it up and then thaw what I need. I just don't see how anyone could possibly make the argument that a feeder fish from a LFS such as comets or rosy's are more healthy than prepared foods. Unless people are doing what you are saying and thawing and unthawing their food constantly then this is pretty one-sided.

And it's not true that shrimp contains thiaminase, Tiger-Prawn contains thiaminase. Most places that sell fish sell only tiger-prawn rather than marine shrimp so I can see where your getting confused. Some places even sell the stuff as shrimp which is why you must be clear with the people before you buy.

and I







you too, I just disagree with you on this lol.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I know we've been through this, but it's pretty hypocritical of you to tell other people they are wrong in the way that you do when they are just sharing their opinions. I obviously have a different viewpoint on the live feeding issue than you do but I'm not going to storm into a thread and call you an idiot and say that you shouldn't be handing out advice.
> 
> Experience is great, but just because you haven't experienced the negative side of something doesn't mean that others haven't as well.
> 
> ...


Joe, we are actually on the same page...I just get pissed when people say don't feed live like it's the "end all, be all" when it comes to feeding...and although we disagree, (which is OK to do) never once did you see namecalling or calling someone an idiot, so why do you say this?!..please go find a reference where I name called?!...







...disgareed adamantly yes, namecalling and swearing, NO!...I've also done non-live as well, so dont make sound like I'm totally against it because I am not...I do keep in open mind when it comes to all issues dealing with piranhas, not just feeding...Hell, you *NEVER * stop learning in this hobby...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't mean it literally, but when you call someone a "noob" and tell them they shouldn't be giving out advice -- which you've done in this thread and another today -- you are attacking the person instead of the information they are posting.

"Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!.. ....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!... ....End of story, end of discussion"

You can share your views without posting like that or telling someone that what they think is BS. I don't agree at all with a lot of your views on live feeding, but you are free to share those views without me telling you that you don't know what you are talking about or that your opinion is BS.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

And thank you for looking out for a brotha Joe


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I didn't mean it literally, but when you call someone a "noob" and tell them they shouldn't be giving out advice -- which you've done in this thread and another today -- you are attacking the person instead of the information they are posting.
> 
> "Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!.. ....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!... ....End of story, end of discussion"
> 
> You can share your views without posting like that or telling someone that what they think is BS. I don't agree at all with a lot of your views on live feeding, but you are free to share those views without me telling you that you don't know what you are talking about or that your opinion is BS.


yeah, I guess you're right...







....I'm just a little grumpy right now because of the NFL lockout and I'm having severe withdrawal symptoms!...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's all good, I just want to keep a friendly environment in the hobby forums so that people aren't afraid to ask questions or share their views.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I feed live every oncie in a while but far from a main source. Only so my P's can still hunt and chase their food. I wouldn't recomment him swarming his tank with live fish before vacation because the P's will most likely start killing them just to catch them an not eat them all because they aren't hungry. Then half a rosey will be floating around the tank an cause an ammonia spike. Same thing with the auto feeder an pellets. Unless you can set it to drop just a few. at barelly over 2" I wouldn't want to leave them with nothing to eat.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TESTIFY


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

So you're only leaving for 2 days? What's the worry? If they get too hungry, they'll just feed on each other... sounds like a no brainer.

I'm kidding....









But seriously... that's not really a long time at all. Given that your Ps are only 2.5", get some ghost shrimp, and some feeder guppies and throw them in there. Those will be small enough to get eaten whole, and reduce aggression, if any while you're gone.

Goldfish and minnows might be too big for them at their size anyways.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

TRIG said:


> IMO you should not feed rosy reds, it would be better to not feed them at all then to feed them that junk forsure.


Id just like to say im with you on this one


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I just went away for five days and I didnt have a problem, I fed them weel before I left. I ussally feed every three days as it is now.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> So you're only leaving for 2 days? What's the worry? If they get too hungry, they'll just feed on each other... sounds like a no brainer.


FEEDER GUPPIES ARE USELESS...THEY JUST HIDE CONSTANTLY.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How did it go for ya man? What did you use and how did it work out for ya?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> So you're only leaving for 2 days? What's the worry? If they get too hungry, they'll just feed on each other... sounds like a no brainer.


FEEDER GUPPIES ARE USELESS...THEY JUST HIDE CONSTANTLY.
[/quote]

My juvie Caribas and Pirayas DONT think so


----------

